# Brauche Hilfe bei eps Datei



## Jens_vd_Schildbur (6. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute, 
Ich habe eine Frage und hoffe das mir hier jemand helfen kann...

Ich habe kürzlich das Wappen meiner Familie digitalisieren und Vektorisieren lassen (man muss ja mit der Zeit gehen)
und nun wird mir die eps Datei nicht korrekt angezeigt. 

Der Grafiker behauptet dies könnte an meinem Betrachtungsprogramm oder aber an meinem Rechner liegen.

Jetzt suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit die Grafik von anderen beurteilen zu lassen damit ich weiß das es auch wirklich an meinem System liegt und nicht am Grafiker. 

würde sich jemand die eps Datei bitte einmal anschauen und mir sagen was er sieht ?

PS :
eps kann ich leider nicht im Forum hochladen aber wenn mir jemand helfen kann, dann schick ich die Datei per email


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
du kannst mir gerne deine Datei mal schicken damit ich mir die anschaue.
EPS-Dateien können Probleme machen, das kann aber wie der Grafiker schon sagt auch an deinem Programm liegen. 
Welches Programm verwendest du den zum betrachten und was genau ist das Problem bei der Darstellung?

Grüße


----------



## Jens_vd_Schildbur (7. Februar 2014)

Ist gut, ich schicke dir die Datei kurz rüber dann kannst du sie überprüfen. 
Das würde mir wirklich helfen.

Das Problem das ich habe ist, dass das Wappen nicht farblich korrekt angezeigt wird. Das obere Drittel ist komplett schwarz und damit absolut nicht als Druckvorlage oder ähnlichem zu gebrauchen.

Ich nutze allerdings lediglich Freeware Programme wie XnViewer, Inkscape und IrfanView da ich mich leider zu wenig mit Grafiken auskenne um in ein teures Programm zu investieren.

Ich schicke dir die Datei jetzt schnell rüber.

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Vorraus


----------



## Jens_vd_Schildbur (7. Februar 2014)

So, Datei ist abgeschickt und sollte hoffentlich demnächst ankommen.


----------

